# Ontario Airforce survival knife



## Gearhead14 (Mar 20, 2012)

I have an Ontario 499 Airforce survival knife. From what I hear it's like the grandfather of all survival knives. It's tough as heck, and gets the job done. All the research I have done I never have found out what tang it is! Can anyone tell me if it is full tang?


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Gearhead14 said:


> I have an Ontario 499 Airforce survival knife. From what I hear it's like the grandfather of all survival knives. It's tough as heck, and gets the job done. All the research I have done I never have found out what tang it is! Can anyone tell me if it is full tang?


The tang is circular (most models) with a screw thread on one end.

The handle material is leather washers over the tang, with the butt cap screwed on and set with epoxy (most models)

If you search the web, plenty of photos of a naked knife to be found.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

IF its the leather stacked model,Full tang with the hammer bradded on.
Damned fine blades!


----------

